# P!NK's new DVD!



## XsMom21 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yay! A new DVD! It comes out on April 17th. "Live From Wembley Arena"

OMG I watched the preview and had to turn the air up cause I got chills so bad. lol

Here's the preview:

http://www.lighteningproductions.com/clients/pink/DVD_Trailer.mov

::dances:: I love me some Alecia Moore!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to her I'm Not Dead tour and she is AMAZING live, really really good! I was lucky enough to be close to the front and she does some breathtaking stunts too


----------



## Pascal (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm a huge Pink fan I can't wait to get this DVD.


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 28, 2007)

This DVD is on my wishlist.  P!nk rocks!!!


----------

